# Hitch Rack and Locking



## seayakwc (Jan 21, 2011)

I am getting ready to go in a road trip and have a hitch mount rack. The question I have is what is the best way to secure the bikes at night. There is no room in my car for the bikes at night. Is there a good way to lock them to the rack itself? Or does anyone have a better suggestion? Just want to make sure the bikes are secure so any help would be awesome..


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

i have a hidden hitch and sport rack. i run have an a couple case hardened padlocks and run a chain from the hitch loop to and through the sport rack center. then i run another chain through the rack and tires, and toss an armored bike lock around both bikes frame and cranks.

its overkill but no issues so far.

i know most people just sneak them into their rooms at night.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

" i know most people just sneak them into their rooms at night."
+1 on that advise!


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

C.M.S said:


> " i know most people just sneak them into their rooms at night."
> +1 on that advise!


That's what I have done even when that required taking it on the elevator at some nicer hotels.

A chain that is covered to protect your bike and a good padlock as well as locking your rack to the car would be the next thing. All the rack manufacturers "locks" that integrate into the rack itself are a joke used to keep honest people honest.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Some hotels*

have secure storage room available on the hotel premises


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Just take the bikes into the room. No big deal unless its totally muddy.

Otherwise, I do have a MASSIVE chain and padlock made for motorcycles that I use to thread through the bike frames and the trailer hitch safety chain eye, effectively locking the bike frames to the truck. Only problem is that sitll doesn't secure everything else on the bikes, e.g. seats, bars, accessories. Also, carrying that chain around is a PITA.


----------



## tjbiker (Nov 28, 2011)

*Locking Hitch Mount Racks*

Many have mentioned locking the bikes to the rack using various types of locks, which is advisable. However in a post elsewhere some (devious minded individual  pointed out that a thief could just slide the hitch mount off the car and walk away with the bike(s) dealing with getting the locks off later.
Solution: I used to own a trailer and they sell a lock for the hitch that replaces the cotter pin! Buy it any where they sell hitches or trailers.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I have never had a problem taking mtb's into a hotel/motel room... but then, I never had to take one up in an elevator or through the lobby.

I would definitely take that route first... but have the requisite chains/cables and locks for outside should it come to that.

I use the newer braided cables and On-Guard U-lock.
I have a smaller cable to run through my seat.
A large, long cable to go through wheels.
A large, medium length cable to attach bikes to rack ( 1UpUSA rack).

My rack has a hex-head bolt for the tightening mechanism to the hitch with a 'safety' pin in the head of the bolt. The hex tool has a hole drilled into the end for the pin.

So far I haven't had a problem with people attempting to cut anything or dismantle anything to get my bikes off.

I usually have my Stump Expert 29er and Chumba HX2 29er on board if I'm traveling.
I've been from California to Texas on one trip. Then California to Montana the next.
No problems when I had to keep the bikes outside.

The very last resort? Insurance


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Only leave in/on your car that which you can stand to lose. Industrial tools can make quick work of any "locking system".


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You got to think like a thief in order to stop a thief. So play along with me here.
You can lock the whole bike up to the car with a super duper heavy duty lock, but I would just start taking off the parts. I would unbolt the handlebar, shifters, brake levers. Unbolt the calipers, cut the brake hose. Remove and take the seat. The only thing you'll be left with is the frame and wheels.

As others have said, take the bike inside. I would never leave my car on a bike over night even if I was the only person within 100 miles.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

all you can do is make it take longer or harder to steal. Most thieves are lazy and it takes minimal effort to put them off, but if they are out to steal bikes they are going to steal them period. No matter what you spent on a lock or chain ect, but most of the times they steal because they had the chance.

besides i have a sticker on my car that says "I dont aim, I pump" and the remington logo.


----------



## PossumK (Jul 1, 2011)

wsmac said:


> (1UpUSA rack).
> 
> My rack has a hex-head bolt for the tightening mechanism to the hitch with a 'safety' pin in the head of the bolt. The hex tool has a hole drilled into the end for the pin.


I always take my rack off and put it in my trunk when I'm riding on the trails because I'm afraid some malicious 1UpUSA rack owner or a crafty thief will happen to have the same tool needed to remove the rack.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Somebody posted their 1Up rack secured to the trailer hitch with a U-Lock. THat looked pretty secure to me. I do something similar with mine. 

That, and 1Up USA believes in their funky security bolt so much, they guarantee replacement if your rack gets ripped off.

Yeah, I'll +1000 that idea to bring your bikes inside your hotel room. Not enough locks in teh world to secure it overnight, unless you are waaaay out in the boonies in a cabin. Even then.... 

Scope out a back door you can stealthily bring the bike in. Also, be sure its not dripping mud and don't leave tire marks on the walls. If you're cool about it, I'm sure the front desk folks will let it slide.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Somebody posted their 1Up rack secured to the trailer hitch with a U-Lock. THat looked pretty secure to me. I do something similar with mine.
> 
> That, and 1Up USA believes in their funky security bolt so much, they guarantee replacement if your rack gets ripped off.


Might have been mine.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yep, that was the one*



eurospek said:


> Might have been mine.
> 
> *pic*


I looked on my car, tho. My hitch receiver is right up against the body of the car, so I can't wedge my U-Lock through the gap.

Still, I wouldn't trust that fat braided Kryptonite cable lock to do much. I've seen somebody chew through one of those with some big handled cable shears in like 10 seconds.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> I looked on my car, tho. My hitch receiver is right up against the body of the car, so I can't wedge my U-Lock through the gap.
> 
> Still, I wouldn't trust that fat braided Kryptonite cable lock to do much. I've seen somebody chew through one of those with some big handled cable shears in like 10 seconds.


I don't even use the cable anymore, if I need to leave the car unattended, my brother stays in the car lol. But definitely still use the U-Lock when I park.


----------



## br5291 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## fast_monte` (Jul 6, 2009)

I just sleep in the car in the hotel parking lot, don't even get a room. In the morning go in and eat the free breakfast. Ask the cleaning people for an extra towel, soap, and wash rag, and use the lobby restroom to wash up. Your bikes don't get stollen and you save a nights stay.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

eurospek said:


> Might have been mine.


Which lock and cable is that?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bring the bikes into the room. NO WAY I leave them outside unattended. 
When I do have to leave a bike for a few minutes, I lock it to my T2, which is locked into the receiver hitch with a Master Cuff motorcycle lock. Any longer than a couple of minutes and I add a chain and padlock.


----------

